# Pasteurizer question



## Melba (Apr 22, 2015)

My pasteurizer' instructions says the milk does not need to be cooled prior to pasteurization if pasteurized within two hours of milking. Does this sound right? I pasteurize right away but some places say cool first and others say no need to cool first. Also after pasteurization am I correct that rapid cooling to 49 degrees is important? I use a Safguard model.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

I pasteurize immediately and then cool right away. Doesn't seem to affect the milk for me.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't see why you'd have to cool it down just to heat it back up. Doesn't make sense to me unless you can't pasteurize it until later.


----------

